# Winter wading gear



## MojoDreams (Sep 29, 2021)

What are y’all using to wade fish in the winter? Simms are pretty pricy, y’all have any other suggestions easier in the pocket book? Grundens?


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

IMO all waders eventually leak, some brands generally quicker than others, usually, but not always, corresponding to cost. I’m pretty warm-blooded and only need to use waders a couple months a year down here most years, and I’ve opted for cheap Magellan neoprenes. When they ultimately leak, the neoprene acts kind of like a wetsuit and your body will warm the water and its very manageable. If I had to wear waders year-round I‘d probably go with Simms or Patagonia.


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

I've been using Simms Freestones for a while, and they are holding up well. During the colder months, I just layer up. I have been looking at Frogg Toggs for my son.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Gulf Coast waders are awesome if you don't want to drop the coin on simms. Simms leak just like all the others but cost more. My g3's leak at the seams.


----------



## FlatsScout1 (Sep 28, 2017)

I have had good luck with Gulf Coast waders. In winter I just layer up as needed.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Frogg Togg Hellbenders only lasted my 1 season and they leaked horribly this past weekend. I will never by frogg toggs again. My last pair was hodgman wadelites and the lasted 6 years. Simms are the best by far but at a super premium price.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

They're all price relative... don't expect to get more than 1 season out of the cheapest ones... 2 seasons mid price range and up to 4-6 years our of the Simms. .... The only reason I still stick with Simms is that more than likely they will not leave me soaking wet on the second year and they will repair seams and pin holes. They won't repair gouges from oysters or rips and **** like that but it's something. Feel free to get the cheap ones... just know they'll only last a season.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

I have used Magellan in the past. I got maybe 3 years before the leaks began. I’m in the camp of getting the most affordable and just know the life is limited.


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

The best pair of waders I have ever owned were Kobuk. Purchased at Victoria All Sports. I think I had them for about 15 years. I have not found them on the shelf anywhere since. I liked how high they came up and even the straps over the shoulders were neoprene with velcro. Always allowed me to wade a little deeper. Kobukusa.com


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Check out the wade and fowler jackets Kobuk offers. Good combination to keep you dry. Wont break the bank.


----------



## doodah (Mar 30, 2021)

Old I know but we all wear Simms and were grounded for a few hours with 35 degree air, 39 degree water, and 25-30mph winds but never got cold or wet. Never thought I'd pay 400 for waders but so far worth every penny to me.


----------



## hookdfishing (Jun 6, 2014)

Simms 100%, if they leak send them in and get a new pair or repaired for free. Great customer service.

Grandpa always told me buy once cry once, I’ll never go back to any other brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i just replaced 10 year old simms g3's with g4 with the zipper. I'm old and the need to **** every thirteen seconds makes the zipper perfect.

my fishing buddy has owned three different waders in the same time that i've had my g3's and my g3's still dont leak.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

txdukklr said:


> i just replaced 10 year old simms g3's with g4 with the zipper. I'm old and the need to **** every thirteen seconds makes the zipper perfect.
> 
> my fishing buddy has owned three different waders in the same time that i've had my g3's and my g3's still dont leak.


the zipper is priceless, don't have to take off gear every thirteen seconds. it was an absolute on my last pair and i'll never look back.


----------

